# Greenfield Guitars



## hufschmid

I found the website of the maker who built Don Alder fan fretted guitar and Andy McKee acoustic guitar!

May also notice the integrated armrest - just for those who think its a blackmachine design  

Umbalivable work 

Greenfield Guitars



> Designed as a workhorse instrument for contemporary finger-stylists and players who play multiple dropped and severely altered tunings; this is my G2 body married with the Novax Fanned Fret&#8482; fingerboard. Do you play in DADGAD and C [or lower] tunings? Do you tune down a half or even a whole step? The wound strings have exceptional articulation with lots of kick and clarity to the bass, as well as exceptional intonation everywhere on the neck. For those who dare to tune low, swap out the .056" 6th string from a set of mediums and replace it with a .062" and this guitar will give you shivers! This model may also be tuned to standard pitch when strung with a standard set of medium strings.
> 
> Scale length: 25.0" - 27.0" (other scales available)
> Body length: 20 1/16"
> Body width - Lower bout: 16 1/8"
> Body width - Upper bout: 12 1/8"
> Body depth at lower bout: 4 5/8"
> Overall length: 40 7/8"


----------



## Apophis

beautiful guitars, no fancy stuff, just awesome wood choice and quality 






This 7 string fanned fret G1 has an elevated fingerboard with a negative neck angle. It was commissioned by Rys Olsen and was designed to be tuned specifically to an open D tuning. Based on my G1 body this small guitar&#8217;s lowest string is the A on a bass guitar!

Some of this guitar&#8217;s specifications are :

&#8226; Scale lengths 25.5&#8221; &#8211; 28.59&#8221;
&#8226; Tuned: A&#8217;7, D6, A5, d4, f#3, a2, d&#8217;1
&#8226; Strung: .076&#8221;, .056&#8221;, .042&#8221;, .034&#8221;, .026&#8221;, .018&#8221;, .014&#8221;
&#8226; Alpine spruce soundboard
&#8226; Special reserved grade Koa back
&#8226; Laskin style arm and rib rests
&#8226; 20&#8221; radius quarter sawn ebony fingerboard
&#8226; 2 1/8&#8221; nut width
&#8226; 2 3/4&#8221; spacing at bridge







This 8 string was commissioned by Dean Mednick and was designed to be tuned to an open &#8216;D&#8217; tuning of A, D, A, D, F#, A, D, F# (low to high). This is my G2 model married with the Novax fanned fret system and 2 extra strings. It uses my modified, partial lattice brace pattern.

The guitar has incredible clarity with perfect balance from string to string. A solid fundamental is supported by round, bell like highs and a delicate yet lush over-tone series.

This particular 8 string has a 25.0&#8221; &#8211; 27.0&#8221; scale length(s), 211/32&#8221; nut width and a 31/16&#8221; string spread at the bridge.

Depending on tunings, playing style and the desired result, this combination can also be adapted to my G4 model. Scale lengths can also be varied to best support different tunings. 







The Changui

This is a large body nylon sting guitar based on my G1 body shape. Originally commissioned by innovative guitarist and Jazz great Charlie Hunter, I am now offering this model to fretboard acrobats everywhere! It features a spruce soundboard and a radially braced Koa back. The body has a secondary sound port on the player's side to help balance the low end resonance of the body. The 7 or 8 string, Spanish cedar neck joins the body at the 13th fret on the bass side, with an elevated fret board (similar to an archtop guitar) for unrestricted access to the upper register.

The licensed Novax Fanned Fret&#8482;fingerboard allows the instrument to be tuned down to a low E' (same note as a bass guitar) with exceptional clarity and a solid fundamental. Each string also plays perfectly in tune in any position, even with non-conventional string gauging. Finally The Changui is fitted with a custom made K&K Quantum Trinity System.

Scale Length: 25" - 29"






Brahms Guitar

Commissioned by guitarist Paul Snyder, this instrument is inspired by the work of the great David Rubio, who crafted the original for concert player Paul Galbraith.

The Brahms Guitar is my model C1 married with the Novax fanned fret system and 2 extra strings. It is lattice braced, has an elevated fret board, negative neck angle and has an added low A to the outside on the bass side and a high A to the outside on the treble side.

The instrument has incredible clarity with perfect balance from string to string. A solid fundamental is supported by round, bell like highs and a delicate yet lush over-tone series.

It is simply a spectacular instrument.


Amazing work 
Sorry for hijacking your thread 
All reps have to go to Patrick, he started this thread


----------



## hufschmid

Elavated fingerboards is pure sex and a fantastic idea, it also keeps the neck perfectly strainght on the playing surface


----------



## Apophis

just amazing work and ideas 

I hijacked your thread Patrick cause I wanted to show that 4" fan, cause people mailing with me and also here at SS.org was huge discussion about how big and maybe unplayable 4" fan may be, but now we have strong evidence that it is not so incredible big fan


----------



## hufschmid

hijacked pure sex is the best hijacked ever 

Also the top of the guitar has a tapered soundboard otherwise the action would be really high


----------



## Apophis

I would like to try such instrument someday


----------



## darren

That type of integrated armrest _on an acoustic_ was actually developed by Toronto luthier Grit Laskin, and it's usually referred to as the "Laskin armrest". 

He also does tummy bevels the same way on the backs of his guitars.


----------



## hufschmid

darren said:


> That type of integrated armrest _on an acoustic_ was actually developed by Toronto luthier Grit Laskin, and it's usually referred to as the "Laskin armrest".
> 
> He also does tummy bevels the same way on the backs of his guitars.




Finally, thanks Darren!

I'm using them on my electric guitars, even thew blackmachine also does this and there is a reason, cutting a big arm contour on a thin body makes the body look stupid and its also not necessary.....

Its just anoying that everybody says ''oh this arm bevel looks like a blackmachine'' when in fact its been here for such a long time on acoustic instruments...


----------



## Apophis

being honest almost all techniques and improvements were made a long time ago in acoustic world


----------



## hufschmid

Apophis said:


> being honest almost all techniques and improvements were made a long time ago in acoustic world



totally


----------



## halsinden

nnnhhh.

OOOOOOOHHHHHH.


oh christ...

sebastian. SEBASTIAN YOU'RE MAKING ME ONE, ok? cool.

H


----------



## Mattmc74

Those are really nice looking acoustics! And they sound great from the clip. Are these custom order only?


----------



## phaeded0ut

WOW! Really pretty guitars, I love that one of them have sound holes on the upper bout of the guitar rather than on the face. Thanks for starting up this thread, Patrick!

Have to agree about some of the designs being bits and bytes of the past. But then again, there have been a few innovations in the recent past, too, such as minimalism in guitar construction and design. On the flip-side, there's always lute and oud design and construction.


----------



## hufschmid

This is a guitar which was built by one of the best guitar makers in europe, his name is Maurice Ottiger, he lives 30mn by car from my place 

Check out the new bridge he invented


----------



## hufschmid

He mainly builds luth's and because of that he is using the luth chip carving technique as a decorative tough on his classical guitars, now check this out!

Its a real trademark to Ottiger classical guitars


----------



## Apophis

wow, it requires HUGE skills and patience


----------



## hufschmid

chip carving is sick 

You move 1/2 mm with the knife and your brake a piece of wood in 1/2 a second....

Of course my entire life I will GAS for a Somogyi guitar, because I will never be able to afford one and he is the best in the word at chip carving...

This is one of his rosette work... 












not to mention his sick inlay work...


----------



## phaeded0ut

LOL! Patrick and I had a short discussion in this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-alto-guitars-in-action-and-some-history.html concerning lute building. The ones shown on the site are really scary for the large numbers of laminations and in one case the multi-tiered sound hole rosette. 

I'm not implying in the slightest that guitar building isn't difficult, nor slighting anyone here.

Ottiger's work is a VERY interesting change to bridge design.

Damn, that is some pretty inlay work and THOSE are rosettes!


----------



## hufschmid

phaeded0ut said:


> LOL! Patrick and I had a short discussion in this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-alto-guitars-in-action-and-some-history.html concerning lute building. The ones shown on the site are really scary for the large numbers of laminations and in one case the multi-tiered sound hole rosette.
> 
> I'm not implying in the slightest that guitar building isn't difficult, nor slighting anyone here.
> 
> Ottiger's work is a VERY interesting change to bridge design.
> 
> Damn, that is some pretty inlay work.




I knew you would enjoy this 

Its above ''art'', ''art'' is a small word to describe this...


----------



## phaeded0ut

The chip carving for that second sound hole is really amazing. I completely agree, this is far above functional art.


----------



## Mattmc74

hufschmid said:


> chip carving is sick
> 
> You move 1/2 mm with the knife and your brake a piece of wood in 1/2 a second....
> 
> Of course my entire life I will GAS for a Somogyi guitar, because I will never be able to afford one and he is the best in the word at chip carving...
> 
> This is one of his rosette work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention his sick inlay work...




That Koi fish route looks amazing! Very artistic idea. The look of it may not be for everyone but it does look that it took a lot of time to get it done.


----------



## MF_Kitten

that andy mckee video is awesome!

i love these guitars, and it makes me want a fanned fret acoustic so badly 

beautiful work, no doubt!


----------



## hufschmid

Mattmc74 said:


> but it does look that it took a lot of time to get it done.



That's why he charges 35'000$ + for one of those masterpieces.... 



Mattmc74 said:


> That Koi fish route looks amazing!



Its ship carving work


----------



## hufschmid

Chip carving.... Of course this is not on a 2.8mm guitar top so its much more barbarian, but this is how its done..


----------



## phaeded0ut

Or thinner in the case of some lute and oud tops. Awesome post, Patrick.


----------

